# JavaFX

## minimike

Gibt es schon News ob und wann JavaFX in Gentoo reinkommt?

----------

## xces

Der clientseitige Teil von JavaFX sollte in einem aktuellen JRE bzw. JDK (ab 1.6.0 Update 13) enthalten sein. Für die Entwicklerpakete schaust du am besten in einem spezialisierten Overlay.

----------

